# Belgian k9 equipment



## Beth Koenig (Jul 4, 2011)

I am SUPER new at this site, do not know how to post in any of the forums to sell something. It says I am not allowed. (??)

Anyway I am coming home soon from my 5 month Europe trip with lots of dog training equipment. I will be selling it, does anyone need anything in specific?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

click on classifieds, in the top toolbar. pay for your ad through paypal, and then you can post them...


----------



## Justin Gannon (Nov 17, 2008)

What did you get agile, little dude, cyn, diablo, falcon, Kenny powers, and goblin. Yes Leslie and I have 7 now. Are you going to be back cyn/agile pup has your name on it.

Jg


----------

